# A ashtray I made for the last quad state Herf



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I try to donate an ashtray every time this event comes around. The proceeds go to wounded veterans. I can't think of a better cause. It's made of Tiger Maple, Honduran Rosewood, Bloodwood and Gabon Ebony. An ashtray like this takes about 16 to 20 hrs to make. A lot of fun though. Please enjoy.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

awesome ash tray


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

that is a work of art. what do you get for one ?


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

That's WAY too pretty to dump ashes in or risk burning! Nice job.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That is a sweet @$$ piece of work Bill! Good cause too!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

pcozad1 said:


> that is a work of art. what do you get for one ?


Right now a box of good CC's. My supply is getting low.:dunno:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

That thing looks way too good to be used as an ashtray. Looks like it should be kept on display along with some fine china.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Humidor Minister said:


> I try to donate an ashtray every time this event comes around. The proceeds go to wounded veterans. I can't think of a better cause. It's made of Tiger Maple, Honduran Rosewood, Bloodwood and Gabon Ebony. An ashtray like this takes about 16 to 20 hrs to make. A lot of fun though. Please enjoy.


Awesome Work!!!!


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

Wow! Very sharp looking.

What do you do to finish it so it is resistant to burning or darkening from the hot end of the cigar, if it set where it touches the rim? ...or would one have to be careful to prevent that?

That would be a shame to "burn" the finish.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

That's incredible! How about a few words on how you construct an ashtray like that?


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

......................wow!!! Indeed you have some beautiful craftsmanship!!!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

That is a beautiful ashtray! :shocked: Very nice work


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

that is a beautiful job, i do a fair amount of wood working but have no idea how to do that lol


----------



## UbErChAsE (Jul 18, 2010)

That is a very fine piece of craftsmanship! Looks absolute beautiful. Good to hear it went to such a great cause as well. 

I would also like to know how the ashes wouldn't harm the ashtray along with Dasronin.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Right now a box of good CC's. My supply is getting low.:dunno:


If you are serious and they hold up to actually using as an ashtray I would be interested. Damn gorgeous work of art Brother!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

That is truly amazing. A work of art for sure.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Outstanding!

I don't think you'd want the finish to necessarily resist the discoloration of heat from cigars. It's what we call "patina" and "character". As hard as those woods are, it'd take a hundred years of day-long smoking to do any real damage. Course, the first person to snuff a cigarette out in it should catch it up-side the head.


----------



## Elwin (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow. Just wow...


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. Sorry for the delayed response. As to how I make them goes, I start with a lot of long pieces, glue them together, cut that up, glue it together, cut that up, glue it together etc, etc.

When it comes to the care, some of my clients put a shallow glass plate or bowl inside when it's in use. No cigarettes allowed. :nono:

Maybe around Christmas time I'll give one away in a contest. Back when Cigar Live was around, I gave away a humidor. That contest went over great. It was a bombers contest. Bomb someone, send in a DC#, I'd check for delivery and put your name on a raffle ticket. The skys were dark in those times. I do have to say thanks to Lou at Don Francisco cigars, he filled the humi with cigars for the winner too. :woohoo:


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Really nice work neighbor!!

I do not think is it easy to put a price on something like that.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful work with us! 


.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

That is lovely work.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Very cool and what a great cause. Good work.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Thanks guys. Sorry for the delayed response. As to how I make them goes, I start with a lot of long pieces, glue them together, cut that up, glue it together, cut that up, glue it together etc, etc.
> 
> When it comes to the care, some of my clients put a shallow glass plate or bowl inside when it's in use. No cigarettes allowed. :nono:
> 
> Maybe around Christmas time I'll give one away in a contest. Back when Cigar Live was around, I gave away a humidor. That contest went over great. It was a bombers contest. Bomb someone, send in a DC#, I'd check for delivery and put your name on a raffle ticket. The skys were dark in those times. I do have to say thanks to Lou at Don Francisco cigars, he filled the humi with cigars for the winner too. :woohoo:


Thanks for agreeing to build me one Bill, I am very excited to see it as I know it will be the nicest thing in my house. Your payment will be on the way tomorrow.

Also kinda throw this out there, would you consider doing one for the next troop raffle we do, we raised around 8000+ in cigars and goodies all by raffling stuff of. No reason to answer now or even here we can talk via pm and I would be willing to pay for one for the raffle if necessary!

Thanks Bro! :usa2:

Dave


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow.
that is an amazing piece of work man.
Nice job. I dont think i'd even want to use it. haha


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Dave, I should be done by the weekend. Honduras Rosewood, Claro walnut, Quilted Maple and maybe some other wood. I've got the bottom design glued up and will be doing the top rings tonight. This should have at least 200 individual pieces, possibly 300. Since my friend introduced me to reading glasses, I can get more detailed than ever before. A whole new world is waiting for me behind them. LMAO.

Thanks to everyone else too. Your compliments are truly motivating. There's a few humidors in the future as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> I try to donate an ashtray every time this event comes around. The proceeds go to wounded veterans. I can't think of a better cause. It's made of Tiger Maple, Honduran Rosewood, Bloodwood and Gabon Ebony. An ashtray like this takes about 16 to 20 hrs to make. A lot of fun though. Please enjoy.


Wow that is awesome too nice to put cigars in that's for sure!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow that is awesome too nice to put cigars in that's for sure!


Mine will be used for cigars as it's what he makes them for!

PS But no cigarettes people, You know who you are!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

That's right! These are for cigars only. :hand: Empty soda cans all around for the cigarettes. (Just givin you cigarette smokers some shit)


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Almost forgot, Dave, I'll be glad to build one for the raffle. Just be sure to give me a heads up as to when it needs to be done. I need to check as to when the Quad State herf is, the other one I'm building is for that event. Which ever one is first, I'll donate the other one I'm building to it and start another one for the following event. God bless our troops everywhere.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Almost forgot, Dave, I'll be glad to build one for the raffle. Just be sure to give me a heads up as to when it needs to be done. I need to check as to when the Quad State herf is, the other one I'm building is for that event. Which ever one is first, I'll donate the other one I'm building to it and start another one for the following event. God bless our troops everywhere.


Thanks Bro
No kidding no cigs in this baby, LOL But serious I haven't even thunk of a date yet, we probably won't need to raffle again for 2/3 months maybe longer. Smoke and donations still come in so almost impossible to know when we will need more, I will give you lots of time to know!!

Great Offer and Thanks and please tell these hooligans that I am suppose to use it for my cigars 

Dave


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

That is beautiful! I _so _admire great woodworking, and that is magnificent!

If I had one, damn right I would use it for cigars - cigars are made for ashtrays like that, and those ashtrays are made for cigars.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

That's just flat-out beautiful. I did a search on here for other things you may have done, and found your website and the humidors you've done. They are all simply amazing. I love that square chest you have on there, and that piece you made for the couple that loved koa wood. Truly beautiful work.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

marked said:


> I love that square chest you have on there, and that piece you made for the couple that loved koa wood. Truly beautiful work.


Koa wood? Did someone say koa wood? There is just nothing worth making out of fine wood that can't be made better by making it out of koa. OK - IMHO.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Koa wood? Did someone say koa wood? There is just nothing worth making out of fine wood that can't be made better by making it out of koa. OK - IMHO.


Yeah, I can't post links yet, or I'd link the picture. Go into the Advanced Search and search for threads started by Humidor Minister. The thread title is "a recent project."


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

marked said:


> Yeah, I can't post links yet, or I'd link the picture. Go into the Advanced Search and search for threads started by Humidor Minister. The thread title is "a recent project."


Here you go: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/270842-recent-project.html .

Wow, just wow. What a beautiful humidor!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys are too kind. Thank you very much. I'm building a matching jewelry box for that one right now.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

phager said:


> Here you go: .
> 
> Wow, just wow. What a beautiful humidor!


It's not just the beauty of the workmanship. I think the functionality is awesome, as well. I love the grid and tile setup in the bottom to be able to form so many different configurations that a straight divider system couldn't do. Nicely engineered.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

The next Quad state herf is coming up at the end of this month. I'm building another ashtray for for the event. If you are going, have fun and buy lots of Raffle tickets.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> The next Quad state herf is coming up at the end of this month.


Where? When? How? Who? Huh?

Dammit, man, we need more information!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

LMAO. I'll get you guys the exact date and location. Be back shortly


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I pulled this from another location:

We are planning a "Thank You" event on Saturday, 21 Aug 10 from 1000(10am) until dusk at West Point's Recreational Area (Round Pond). All guests that either attended / wanted to attend but could not due to the blizzard as well as all the sponsors of the Quad State Herf are cordially invited. There will be a number of Wounded Warriors in attendance enjoying themselves as we always invite the ones that really deserve it. The food, beer (donated by Yuengling Beer), water & soda, music (volunteered by mrtapes - Steinberg Productions) and cigars (various companies) is already taken care of. I know how a lot of you are; yes, you can still bring your own. It will be a day of relaxing, enjoying great BBQ and a number of outdoor events, i.e., volleyball, basketball, horse shoes, fishing, swimming, paddleboating and much more. Below is a map of the area as well as Round Pond's website:

http://www.westpointmwr.com/ACTIVITY...OR/Roundpd.htm


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> I pulled this from another location:
> 
> http://www.westpointmwr.com/ACTIVITY...OR/Roundpd.htm


Rats - I was naively hoping it might be a quad of Western states ...


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I think we should start our own Wild, Wild west Quad state herf. I'll get with the guys that do this one and see whats involved.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> I think we should start our own Wild, Wild west Quad state herf. I'll get with the guys that do this one and see whats involved.


Hear, hear!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I would never use that! It is WAY to nice!!! Good job!


----------



## Padurosa (Jul 23, 2010)

It's a work of art

Congrats


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, as you may have read, I said I would be interested in doing a little trade for an ashtray. Smelvis quietly took me up on the offer. If you get a chance, check out my post in bombs. He hit me like a brick. You really leveled the place for now but remember, it's my turn now and it's ON. Ashtray is almost done. You're really gonna get it.:biggrin1:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Well, as you may have read, I said I would be interested in doing a little trade for an ashtray. Smelvis quietly took me up on the offer. If you get a chance, check out my post in bombs. He hit me like a brick. You really leveled the place for now but remember, it's my turn now and it's ON. Ashtray is almost done. You're really gonna get it.:biggrin1:


Oh I think I got the better part LOL If we count the hours, and how many pieces 277 I can't wait to see it and I am going to use it, Thanks Bro!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

My pleasure. :biggrin1: This is gonna be good.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Bro Got the Treasure today with a couple of my favorites as tag a longs.
It is even more awesome in person people!! and he sent me two sharks and a BTL's and a shark box very cool.

Thanks Again!! :yo:

Dave


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> My pleasure. :biggrin1: This is gonna be good.


Oh, this is _more_ than good - amazing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Oh, this is _more_ than good - amazing!


Just let me bump ya peace bro!:spank:


----------

